# Next planned gun purchase?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What's your next planned gun purchase?

What do you have your heart set on?


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Staccato P DPO or CZ Shadow 2 Orange were at the top of my list until yesterday when I saw some video of the Springfield Prodigy. Now that might be the next one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Zahnarzt said:


> Staccato P DPO or CZ Shadow 2 Orange were at the top of my list until yesterday when I saw some video of the Springfield Prodigy. Now that might be the next one.


You should watch more videos, and also go read the threads about the Prodigy over at the 1911 Addicts forum. Many people on that forum are having issues.

I would get the Staccato if I were you. It seems to be made better and is more reliable than the Prodigy from what I am hearing from others.

1911 Addicts is one of our sister forums:









Springfield Prodigy 1911 DS Government 250 Round Review...


Here are my thoughts on this new 2011, 1911 DS, Phat Boy, or whatever else it's called. :) First, the price. At $1499 this is an inexpensive pistol for this category. It's not the cheapest, but it's also a fraction of others. The price is befitting it's performance. Overall fitting- By...




www.1911addicts.com













Springy DS conclusion


After reading real reviews, by addicts, which differed 180 degrees from interweb schills, I decided to still take a chance on a government prodigy. So this review is going to be backwards - starting with the conclusion. Then my thoughts and experience with the platform. Conclusion I like it...




www.1911addicts.com













Worth getting the Springfield Prodigy?


Howdy. I have never owned a 2011-style pistol before. If anyone has seen my previous post, I am trying to get my hands on STI Combat Master but so far have been unsuccessful. Asking for an opinion to look into getting a Prodigy? Save my money and buy a Staccato? Or is there another 2011 to...




www.1911addicts.com





And, another thread:








New SA Prodigy thoughts


I got to hold one today, one of each size, and am impressed. It's remarkably well balanced, particularly the 4.25 inch version. Yes, the grip frame...




www.thehighroad.org


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As for myself - I've already paid for it. But, I sent a Glock 19 off to Taran Tactical last year. I don't expect to get it back until the start of 2023. But, I am anxiously awaiting a Glock 19 Combat Master to return 

I was impressed enough with the TTI G34 I had. If I had the cash, I'd send them a G17 too. But, they ain't cheap.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I am searching for a 1911 that I can use at the range and on shooting vacations. Getting on in years and may not want to buy and or rebuild or customize myself. I have very limited knowledge of semi autos and 1911's. It is just a goal of mine to own a 1911. I may just save up and buy something out of the box that gets me what I can use. Continuing to research the huge amount of data and recommendations on a 1911.
*I still shoot my "P" series Ruger's, Mark III 22/45, SR22 and SR series autos but want a 1911 that I can rack and shoot.
*Starting this weekend to research, rent and test the field. 
*As time goes on racking is an issue and I want to look at something other than Ruger.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a bucket list, but for now I need to replenish my ammo supply...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> I am searching for a 1911 that I can use at the range and on shooting vacations. Getting on in years and may not want to buy and or rebuild or customize myself. I have very limited knowledge of semi autos and 1911's. It is just a goal of mine to own a 1911. I may just save up and buy something out of the box that gets me what I can use. Continuing to research the huge amount of data and recommendations on a 1911.
> *I still shoot my "P" series Ruger's, Mark III 22/45, SR22 and SR series autos but want a 1911 that I can rack and shoot.
> *Starting this weekend to research, rent and test the field.
> *As time goes on racking is an issue and I want to look at something other than Ruger.


This is my S.A. Garrison in .45 ACP. I recommend it highly.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

As for my wanted list, I have been blessed with many new toys this year and I am content.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rickclark28 said:


> I am searching for a 1911 that I can use at the range and on shooting vacations. Getting on in years and may not want to buy and or rebuild or customize myself. I have very limited knowledge of semi autos and 1911's. It is just a goal of mine to own a 1911. I may just save up and buy something out of the box that gets me what I can use. Continuing to research the huge amount of data and recommendations on a 1911.
> *I still shoot my "P" series Ruger's, Mark III 22/45, SR22 and SR series autos but want a 1911 that I can rack and shoot.
> *Starting this weekend to research, rent and test the field.
> *As time goes on racking is an issue and I want to look at something other than Ruger.


Well, decide on a price range first, and then that will help ya narrow it down.


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

I saw this yesterday ~~~


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

NormanChang said:


> Yesterday see this ~~~
> View attachment 21801



I saw the new, metal framed M&P yesterday at the gun shop. I wanted it, but didn't even ask to hold it. I have too many expenses coming up. I didn't need to temp myself.


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Maybe My next Gun ~~~ Maybe ~~~


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I saw the new, metal framed M&P yesterday at the gun shop. I wanted it, but didn't even ask to hold it. I have too many expenses coming up. I didn't need to temp myself.


I do like This Kimber the look but this is for before , now I looking for 2011 ( shooting performance )


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, decide on a price range first, and then that will help ya narrow it down.


I took the funds and set them aside to add to a budget to get something worth having! Instead of an RIA I will get something in the 1 1/2k to 2k range and start from there. Going to rent some s well. (thanks for feedback!)
*I love Goldwing's S. A. Garrisson (sold out locally) Post #7
*On my search last Wednesday I did get a Sig P365 to train with for now. Night sights/3 mags and a new project.
/Getting ready for a range test and break in now.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

I rented a CZ Shadow 2 ("Black & Blue" model with the blue grips). 
My grandson has one and he is always trying to talk me into renting the one at the range. I tell him no. I like the Orange one because it is SAO and has a really wonderful trigger but I never gave the Blue one a thought.
In spite of the slide-inside-the-frame that gives a smaller grip area for racking the slide, it was FUN to shoot. This was only the 3rd pistol that I found fun to shoot and the first 9mm pistol that I thought was fun to shoot. It's an all metal frame which I like and my shaky hands like. I was noticeably more accurate with the Blue Shadow 2 than my Sig X-Five Legion. The Blue CZ has a lower barrel axis and, after shooting it, I guess that's a real thing. It makes me almost sad to think of all the $$$ I have spent on my Sig P320.
Even though the Blue CZ is a DA/SA pistol and the Blue's trigger is a little less than the Orange's SAO trigger, I figured "It's close enough" and got one. Now, my major goal is NOT buying a second one!


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

looking at a H&K HK45 compact, but first I need to get a bigger safe


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I have my heart set on one or the other a beretta px4 or a Bersa firestorm I already have extra mags for them even have a box of 380 I will have both eventually. I have a a little self tradition sticker if guns I own is on my safe of course beretta is already on there but I don’t have a Bersa yes I already have the Bersa sticker ha ha ha


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rickclark28 said:


> I took the funds and set them aside to add to a budget to get something worth having! Instead of an RIA I will get something in the 1 1/2k to 2k range and start from there. Going to rent some s well. (thanks for feedback!)
> *I love Goldwing's S. A. Garrisson (sold out locally) Post #7
> *On my search last Wednesday I did get a Sig P365 to train with for now. Night sights/3 mags and a new project.
> /Getting ready for a range test and break in now.


I would look at Dan Wesson for that money. 

Unfortunately, all the semi customs brands that used to be just over $2k have gone up in price. Personally, I love Ed Brown's the best. But even a Special Forces base model is over $2k. 

I will say that as a 1st 1911, I think it can be a waste to jump straight to an awesome one, though. Buying a lower end model can teach you what you like and don't like... So, you know exactly what ya want later when you do spend the cash. That being said - there is something great about buying "awesome" the 1st time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Gary1952 said:


> looking at a H&K HK45 compact, but first I need to get a bigger safe


That always seems to be a problem


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Presently my sights are set on a Sig 365 XL.
I have the 380 model with the short (10) grip, and the 9mm with the X (12) grip. Once acquired- the XL will probably become my cold weather carry. I'll carry the X in warm weather, and the shorter 380 with the hot summer shorts & tee shirts.
That 365 is now my favorite pistola........ 😃


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

Enough striker for me .. 
Next is Micro 9 OI for EDC


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

A newly invented someday ...
1) 357mag: AR or at least a semi-auto, high-cap 15-20" barrel
2) 45acp +P: 8-shot 45acp revolver a) 3.5" + b) 6.5" barrel


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

Islands7 said:


> The newly invented AR-357mag
> superior power to the 22 version


Wow.. you have it on 22lr , nice 
I just finished setting up my M4-22lr 
So much fun to shoot


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Probably a Glock 40


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

*Next planned ~~~ 😈😈😈


















Athena V2 Two-Tone (9mm) - Matte Black Frame - Medium Flat Black Trigger - High Grip Safety - Trijicon SRO (2.5 MOA)

and + 3 or 5 extra mags









*


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

wirenut said:


> I have a bucket list, but for now I need to replenish my ammo supply...


I most certainly get that. At the prices now, it's tough to buy another gun...well, maybe a .22! Lol.


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

NormanChang said:


> *Next planned ~~~ 😈😈😈
> View attachment 21846
> 
> 
> ...


*Can't Make Trade deal , So I didn't get it *


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

NormanChang said:


> *Can't Make Trade deal , So I didn't get it *


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


>


I have SCAR 20S 308 FDE ( with many Mags ) with Vortex Razor HD 5x20 50mm scope , and HK USP 45 Tactical ( new never fire ), I believe all my guns is Hot itmes , no trade I still have very good or nice Guns I can shoot 

all my items is new or like brand new ~~~

*Now is Time for me to do ~ More shooting ~ the weather has changed , Hot summer is gone*


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I'd a had to trade my truck in for the price of that Atlas. lol


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Just ordered an Ed Brown in 45ACP and industrial stainless.


----------



## Johwar (Dec 31, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> What's your next planned gun purchase?
> 
> What do you have your heart set on?


Springfield Armory SA35


----------



## timmyjohnowens (5 mo ago)

Zahnarzt said:


> Staccato P DPO or CZ Shadow 2 Orange were at the top of my list until yesterday when I saw some video of the Springfield Prodigy. Now that might be the next one.


Stay away from companies that lobby our rights (Springfield) and the staccato is by far the better gun .


----------



## Johwar (Dec 31, 2020)

timmyjohnowens said:


> Stay away from companies that lobby our rights (Springfield) and the staccato is by far the better gun .


?


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

This One is available if anyone interested


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Wanna buy a truck?


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Belt Fed said:


> Wanna buy a truck?


is from local gun store 
sorry


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Belt Fed said:


> Wanna buy a truck?


this guitar Is $9000~$10000 new today I sold it 










$8500


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Yep, things do escalate in price, i gave 400 bucks for mine

Colt M16A1 5.56 Transferable Machine Gun 14.5" Original Colt Upper - M16 - Machine Guns at GunBroker.com : 939331152


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

cosmi-custom-titanium-classic-deluxe-12-gauge-semi-auto-shotgun-28-barrel-circassian-walnut-stock


izmash-saiga-5.45x39-jubilee-series-gold-edition-with-leather-case-and-certificate-of-authentcity-black-gold


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Today I plan to see this Kimber ( maybe buy it ~ just Maybe ~)


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

But I got this 
Browning McMillan Pro 6.5 Creedmore. 26” barrel, Muzzle Hog break, Nightforce SHV 5-20, Nightforce Rings, Nightforce Sun shade, 492 Rounds, Pelican Vault hard case.





































with a lot 6.5 Creedmoor ammo  480 rounds


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice. Congrats!


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Nice. Congrats!


Thanks ( got this set up for very Good deal )


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

NormanChang said:


> Thanks ( got this set up for very Good deal )


Now go buy that 2011


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Now go buy that 2011


too many Guns , and I like 2011 if I get one more Pistol


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

this two Kimber is better ~~~


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

At this point, I don't plan - I resist temptations and sometimes fall into one.


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

this one , is anyone know about this AR9 Pistol ??? thanks 

*CMMG BANSHEE, Mk17, 9MM, 5"*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

NormanChang said:


> this one , is anyone know about this AR9 Pistol ??? thanks
> 
> View attachment 21959


What brand is that? There are like a million AR brands?


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> What brand is that? There are like a million AR brands?


*CMMG BANSHEE, Mk17, 9MM, 5"

pistol-banshee-mk17-9mm-5*


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

CMMG is a decent brand. But given the way the govt is about to come down on pistol braces, I wouldn't go buying one right now.

Word is that they will be requiring a person to make it an NFA item after the election. 

I would have gotten a Scorpion with an extending pistol brace if not for this issue.


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> CMMG is a decent brand. But given the way the govt is about to come down on pistol braces, I wouldn't go buying one right now.
> 
> Word is that they will be requiring a person to make it an NFA item after the election.
> 
> I would have gotten a Scorpion with an extending pistol brace if not for this issue.


I looking is this one with everything in picture ( with out suppressor )

*It has a Fostech AR 2 binary trigger *


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Nice lookin rig.


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Belt Fed said:


> Nice lookin rig.


and: It has a Fostech AR 2 binary trigger


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

ks1 said:


> At this point, I don't plan - I resist temptations and sometimes fall into one.


Yeah me too.
I had Sig P322 that I didn't love, now I am more than pleased.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> I am searching for a 1911 that I can use at the range and on shooting vacations. Getting on in years and may not want to buy and or rebuild or customize myself. I have very limited knowledge of semi autos and 1911's. It is just a goal of mine to own a 1911. I may just save up and buy something out of the box that gets me what I can use. Continuing to research the huge amount of data and recommendations on a 1911.
> *I still shoot my "P" series Ruger's, Mark III 22/45, SR22 and SR series autos but want a 1911 that I can rack and shoot.
> *Starting this weekend to research, rent and test the field.
> *As time goes on racking is an issue and I want to look at something other than Ruger.


Here's a better pic.


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

NormanChang said:


> I looking is this one with everything in picture ( with out suppressor )
> 
> *It has a Fostech AR 2 binary trigger *
> 
> View attachment 21978


*Got it ~~~~







*


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

NormanChang said:


> *Got it ~~~~
> View attachment 21996
> *


up date : smaller flashlight no fore grip


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

congrats


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Another one 😆

I got this gun ( Pistol ) by accident today ,Sig MPX 9mm Copperhead Pistol, 3.5" barrel , with many Mags 
( this one it will be wife gun )


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice. I almost bought one of these several times.


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I went to check out that metal M&P handgun this morning at my local gunstore.... I was considering buying it (and figuring out how to pay for it later) 

I didn't really like it. The texturing on the black part is too aggressive for me. It surprised me. And no, I'm not really interested in sanding it down. I've down that on a few other guns in the past. 

The trigger was also heavier than I would have liked.

I have two Performance Center Shield Pluses, and their triggers are less than 3.5pounds. I guess I am spoiled by that. 

So, that's off the list... The gun looks awesome, but not for me...


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I held one at the gun store today too, it looked nice and felt ok. i didn't snap the trigger as they wanted 900 bucks for it. no way i'm payin that.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Belt Fed said:


> I held one at the gun store today too, it looked nice and felt ok. i didn't snap the trigger as they wanted 900 bucks for it. no way i'm payin that.


It was $775 at my local shop.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

that was tax included but still way to expensive.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Belt Fed said:


> that was tax included but still way to expensive.


Yes, I agree... 

I gotta say that there is nothing I want that is out right now. We'll see what comes out next year.

I've owned so many things over the last 30 years. I'm very happy with what I have. But, it is interesting how a person's tastes change over time....


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Next ~~~


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I just tried for mine and failed. lol


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Just ordered a Staccato P DPO.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Zahnarzt said:


> Just ordered a Staccato P DPO.


Nice!


----------



## Lisa93 (2 mo ago)

My next purchase will be a Springfield SA-35. John M Browning's other masterpiece.. We love our 1911s here in the States, but the Browning Hi Power has been put into service all around the World, and still is in some places. Springfield's version is true to the original, even the original mags work in the Springer version, and vise versa. They did make a few tweaks. They got rid of the mag safety..giving it a much improved trigger. Better sights. Extended safety switch. Mag well is slightly beveled. Worked the feed ramp a little so it feeds Hollow point ammo reliably. and added 2 rounds to the mag without changing it's dimensions, added a nicer base pad. If the build quality is as nice as my Springer Range Officer..i will be very happy. I always look for one when i make my rounds to the local gun shops..but havnt seen one in the wild yet. But i'm saving up for when i do... Pic is off Springers web site.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool. Let us know when you get it. I have read a lot about them, but have yet to see one come thru the local gun shop here


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Yea Lisa you might want to wait a bit they are still having some problems with that gun save up more let them work the bugs out


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

My search for my first 1911/2011 at 65yrs old has moved into year 2023 and I may just have fun searching.
*I went last month to check out a SA Garrison but they wanted $700.00 used and would not budge on price. It was used LNIB but I decided to save the funds for the project. I may just keep saving and get something else.
*I have to educate myself on the 1911 vs. 2011 offerings and I am confident I will pull the trigger on one soon. Saving for something that may fit all my needs. Just a good range and nightstand tool to replace my Ruger P345.


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

Lisa93 said:


> My next purchase will be a Springfield SA-35. John M Browning's other masterpiece.. We love our 1911s here in the States, but the Browning Hi Power has been put into service all around the World, and still is in some places. Springfield's version is true to the original, even the original mags work in the Springer version, and vise versa. They did make a few tweaks. They got rid of the mag safety..giving it a much improved trigger. Better sights. Extended safety switch. Mag well is slightly beveled. Worked the feed ramp a little so it feeds Hollow point ammo reliably. and added 2 rounds to the mag without changing it's dimensions, added a nicer base pad. If the build quality is as nice as my Springer Range Officer..i will be very happy. I always look for one when i make my rounds to the local gun shops..but havnt seen one in the wild yet. But i'm saving up for when i do... Pic is off Springers web site.
> View attachment 22761


dont do it just recieved mine serial no. in the 13,000 this thing is a lemon has more than just a ejector problem
in the process of sending it in to S.A. now nothing more depressing than to have a gun 3 days and now wont see
it again for 6-8 weeks possibly more.i feel violated and scammed at this point. JUST DONT !!!


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

guydodge said:


> dont do it just recieved mine serial no. in the 13,000 this thing is a lemon has more than just a ejector problem
> in the process of sending it in to S.A. now nothing more depressing than to have a gun 3 days and now wont see
> it again for 6-8 weeks possibly more.i feel violated and scammed at this point. JUST DONT !!!


There another gun forum I am on same problem Lisa do yourself a favor stay away for this bad move you will be sorry


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I won't know til I see it. Maybe and older S&W or Colt. Can't think of anything else that interests me.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Pistol Pete said:


> I won't know til I see it. Maybe and older S&W or Colt. Can't think of anything else that interests me.


I know what you are saying I am not at that point yet I am getting there I need two more handguns and I will be where you are at looking for a use older Sw it colt good place to be


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just recently got a new one... Honestly, after all these years of chasing what I wanted - there really isn't anything currently out that I want.... 

I am waiting on a gun I sent in 13 months ago to get customized - to come back to me. But, that's already paid for, and it is just me getting my own gun back...


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Yea I still want that Bersa firestorm and a cz 75b than I will take a step back and think about stuff to collect instead of shooting it


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I like all the guns!


----------



## Tinyman (7 d ago)

rickclark28 said:


> My search for my first 1911/2011 at 65yrs old has moved into year 2023 and I may just have fun searching.


Have you looked at the Springfield Ronin or their Range Officer Elite? They were my first two 1911 weapons system and yes, they are a little heavy but it helps with the .45 ACP recoil. I'm 73 (74 in May) and it's a great shooting piece.


----------



## Tinyman (7 d ago)

I just got a Beretta 92FS (my first Beretta) so I'm not really in the market until Mrs. Tinyman gets hers. She's eying the Ruger SR22 and the Beretta 21a --


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Tinyman said:


> Have you looked at the Springfield Ronin or their Range Officer Elite? They were my first two 1911 weapons system and yes, they are a little heavy but it helps with the .45 ACP recoil. I'm 73 (74 in May) and it's a great shooting piece.


Have not shot or tested/rented one yet. Next Tuesday my range partner is bringing his new Ronin in so I can check it out. I am looking forward to that session. The Range Officer Elite has been recommended by my LGS for my price range. (1 to 1.5 k+) I like the idea on the Range Officer for me. Trying to find a place locally that rents them.
*I decided to save and project budget for my 1911 search. I may wait to get something new and by the end of the month order something I would be happy with. Decided to spend more now and get something I like and will be happy with.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

The RIA 5.0. I may be disappointed when I shoot one, but it's the only possibility that excites me today.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Mossberg 590 Shockwave 12 GA with Crimson Trace Saddle Laser


----------



## Tinyman (7 d ago)

Tinyman said:


> I just got a Beretta 92FS (my first Beretta) so I'm not really in the market until Mrs. Tinyman gets hers. She's eying the Ruger SR22 and the Beretta 21a --


Ok, she got her 2a yesterday. Cleaned and oiled, first range date this morning. 50 rds. 22LR Winchester 1300 fps, only one FTF -- really don't think it was the gun. She really likes it -- now looking for a CC purse, backpack, or something (I really don't know what she wants) but she's my one and only so will get her what she wants.


----------



## Tinyman (7 d ago)

rickclark28 said:


> Have not shot or tested/rented one yet. Next Tuesday my range partner is bringing his new Ronin in so I can check it out. I am looking forward to that session. The Range Officer Elite has been recommended by my LGS for my price range. (1 to 1.5 k+) I like the idea on the Range Officer for me. Trying to find a place locally that rents them.
> *I decided to save and project budget for my 1911 search. I may wait to get something new and by the end of the month order something I would be happy with. Decided to spend more now and get something I like and will be happy with.


Not really a nickel's worth of difference between the Ronin and RO Elite -- fire one and you've fired the other. Only real difference is the Ronin is prettier.


----------



## bnolsen (Jul 10, 2017)

Some sort of sheild plus. Preferably with safety.


----------

